# 2 needles



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

OK,
I keep seeing all of these lures that you are making, but I never see any reference to you selling them.
They are absolutely beautiful, and I would be happy to pay good money to support your habit, especially if you are doing anything that would fall into the light, to ultralight smallmouth category.
(I know this one does not apply, but I seem to remember seeing some that were smaller...)
Tom


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Na not selling till all my boxes are full,and I got alot of Plano trays haha


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesse, I have been following your progress over the past several months. Pal, you are gifted at this. Keep it up. "Jesse Lockowitz's Master Baits" has a nice ring to it.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Master baits, someone else can hold that name lol


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Are you going to use these needle fish on the AC when they are asleep?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Garboman said:


> Are you going to use these needle fish on the AC when they are asleep?


Yeah, I made a big tuna popper for you ;-)


----------

